

Level Frames (YC W15) Launches Because All Art Deserves Its Frame - jhubball
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/18/yc-backed-level-frames-launches-because-all-art-deserves-its-frame/

======
jhubball
Hi, founder here. Welcome any questions or feedback.

~~~
RickS
How I hoped this worked when I heard about it: Take photo of poster next to a
credit card, it extrapolates the size based on the card, and automatically
configures the frame dimensions to fit, so I don't have to measure anything.

Just a thought

~~~
jhubball
I've actually looked into that. The margin for error was around 8%, which is a
little too high for this right now.

